# The REAL Effects of Alcohol On Your Body



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you are curious as to the effects of alcohol on the body, this could be the most eye-opening article you will ever read.Many of us associate the effects of alcohol on the body with the heart, lungs, liver, brain, memory, etc. Furthermore, if asked about effects of drinking alcohol in terms of our fitness [...]

*Read More...*


----------

